# This guy is on our forum!!!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Check out Dom! He just joined this forum a couple of weeks ago! I can't find the new users thread that he started! This guy is amazing!

Please give him a listen! I am gob smacked! A little bit of Santana in his playing style!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Did this guy join just to spam his solo entry video? Because I really don't like those types of people.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Did this guy join just to spam his solo entry video? Because I really don't like those types of people.


Sorry people! I was so excited when I heard him play! I think your Budda! Scram, scam, spam! you name it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2016)

He didn't post the vid.
Just another guitarist from what I can tell.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Did this guy join just to spam his solo entry video? Because I really don't like those types of people.


In his introductory thread, he seemed like a really nice guy and was conversing more than most. I'm not sure how much he has contributed to other thread, but I don't think he's a spammer/solicitor.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I think he genuinely joined, he's just a busy musician


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

amagras said:


> I think he genuinely joined, he's just a busy musician


I hope so


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm with amagras here. I've seen him post or at least like some of the other posts in here.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We get a few spammers, I find it annoying. If your first post has a YT clip, it probably won't end well. If someone joins up and actually posts, awesome. 

There's also a lot of very good players on here.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, I listened to the video. Pretty sure this fellow doesn't need to spam GC to get noticed.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, he's a professional guitarist, just here to hang out. Couldn't tell from Lola's post, saw it in new members area. Hopefully he posts some more.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I didn't get the "Here I am, now look at me" vibe from this guy at all. Enjoyed the vid and the playing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> I didn't get the "Here I am, now look at me" vibe from this guy at all. Enjoyed the vid and the playing.


I had missed his introduction thread (I generally dont visit that section much) so I didn't know if he had posted the video, posted as first post, or what. After finding the thread, I think he'll do well here.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So you're offended by a member posting another members vid? Really?
That contest is long over, btw.

I've seen the introductory/first posts that are pushing an agenda, they're pretty transparent.
Usually, that's all that they will post too, more review/demo vids, or performance vids, yet no other involvement.
I'm not crazy about those posters either and have tended to ignore them.

I agree with the others, this guy didn't seem like the spammer type.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Budda said:


> I had missed his introduction thread (I generally dont visit that section much) so I didn't know if he had posted the video, posted as first post, or what. After finding the thread, I think he'll do well here.


Well, smarten the F up....(tongue in cheek)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

More of the membership _should_ be welcoming new members, imo.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Well, smarten the F up....(tongue in cheek)


Thanks for the morning laugh!

I hope Dom feels welcome and continues to post and start new threads.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Always happy to throw the F bomb out there...cheers.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sulphur said:


> So you're offended by a member posting another members vid? Really?
> That contest is long over, btw.
> 
> I've seen the introductory/first posts that are pushing an agenda, they're pretty transparent.
> ...


No, lola posting his video does not offend me in the slightest. Lola can do as she pleases, so can Dom. Without having seen any prior posts from our new member, I assumed that he had posted this video as his "hello" post (as a bunch of "newbies" do). After finding Dom's thread, I quickly realized that he is just a pro musician who joined up to chat about music and share his experiences. I welcome those types of users to our community.

Ignoring those who sign up to spam their YT channels doesn't address the issue of their spamming the site. So I take time to post something to the effect of "contribute or GTFO".

This place is one of two forums I regularly check or take part in. I've been here long enough that this is "home base" for me. I don't want to let all these YT star hopefuls cash in, literally, by trying to take advantage of our members' good nature. 

I think if you look at my posts for new members, I'll try to answer their questions and give them a hello (outside of the new member section, which as I said I dont check regularly). *Any* new member post with a "check out my video" (even if it's well intentioned) will immediately set off my alarm. Sometimes they end up contributing, sometimes they dont.

I've already posted my "Dom seems alright, hopefully he posts" message more than once here...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I couldn't tell but I just thought this guy kicked some serious ass! I love his playing! It totally energized me! Loving every minute of it! lol


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey, We need people like Budda to keep the deadwood out of the forum. He missed the mark on this one and has said so. Let's move on. (Besides, we don't want to piss off the working musicians on our forum, their out there making us look like we know what were talking about)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with Budda too. I don't know that he's kicking out deadwood, I think he's trying to get them to participate and not just shill. I support that. If anyone is leaving, they weren't going to help the forum anyways. 

I recall one 'promoter' even mentioned he didn't want to post his performance in the correct section, because he wasn't going to get enough traffic there. It was definitely all about him and not about this site.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've seen Dom quite a few times with the Classic Albums group. Having someone like him on the forum is great. I, for one, am very pleased he's here.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index....anadian-so-here-i-am.75902/page-2#post-672408


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

He's not spamming. He's the real deal. I cannot believe that many of our members have no idea who he is. He's a kick butt Canadian guitarist. He is welcome here in my humble opinion.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think "welcome to our community" is the general consensus haha. Outside of big name rock guitarists, all the Canadian guitarists I can name are in relatively small time punk or metal bands


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

There is also Tone Dr. I think his username is Maple! Dale is such a nice guy and such a great musician!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lola said:


> There is also Tone Dr. I think his username is Maple! Dale is such a nice guy and such a great musician!


Well he's not Canadian but we can forgive him that  His lessons have helped me a great deal and I love to watch some of his bands covers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Intrepid said:


> He's not spamming. He's the real deal. I cannot believe that many of our members have no idea who he is. He's a kick butt Canadian guitarist. He is welcome here in my humble opinion.


Never heard of him. Probably never will. Not going to lose much sleep over that. If he's a spammer, he'll be gone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

You don't go far beyond this site, do ya? lol.
google's your friend.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> You don't go far beyond this site, do ya? lol.
> google's your friend.


I do and as far as I know he's not a porn star, or, pre 1979 in music. If he does throat singing I've never heard of him. If he's got a Harley he can post a pic or two with a guitar. When I started to type in his name in google it came up with Domai so I clicked on a link and if he's on that site, then great, google is definitely my friend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

Well, I just had to go click too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Well, I just had to go click too.


Explain that to the wife.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

^)@#


laristotle said:


>


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

It's amazing what people will put their energy towards, but that still won't deter me from leaving this forum. I had no idea this even existed.
Your keystrokes dictate your self esteem. Remember that. Now where was I? Les Paul, Les Paul, Les Paul, I still love you all the same!!!! Cheers.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Dom Polito said:


> that still won't deter me from leaving this forum.


I hope that's a 'mis-spoke'.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Lol ive known Dom on the interwebs for many years. Lol. Long time Dom !! Still play that old rebadged Tokai ??


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey BT, hope your doing well. Canadians not supporting their own is not uncommon. There's a couple of clowns in every forum no? Yup still have it. it just sounds good you know! Let me know what you,be been up to and what you have been buying if anything. Cheers.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Lol I'm a total hack guitarist. Not fit to even carry one of these empty guitar cases but I'm also a total whore lol these are in Tokyo waiting for me to bring home come November. The 335 is a 2020 ES180 and the the LP was made to order loosely based off a LC225 in Tokais custom shop. I can't wait !! I know you understand. You've got to know when to strike!!


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Killer!!!! Congrats!!!!
I have a couple coming too BT 
Cant wait to hear about them.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Damn that Led Paul!!!!!!!


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Likewise bud. 

Likewise.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

The pictures I have from the auction are craptacular. The photos from their custom shop are better if you wanna better look. You should have them make you something man, you are a monster player that could actually make use of one properly. Ask for the owner Shohei

ギャラリー | Theギターショップ


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

I think I willl.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Someone has a crush I think!


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Lol we have known each other for years. We both are gear nuts. Its nice to have someone familiar around. The crew here is fairly tight knit. Even the guys who hate each other.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

I love that, even the guys that hate each other are close knit!!!!!!Now back to guitars.


----------

